

Former Facebook Engineer Impressively Logs A Bunch Of Facebook Bugs - benjlang
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/09/facebug/

======
googoobaby
“By paying less attention to quality, Facebook has been able to focus on other
things, like making the company a fun place to work at that can attract and
retain talented engineers. Facebook would probably be less fun if it cared
more about quality.” - So Facebook is a landbanking operation for superhumans?

